# Get FREE TuneUP Utilities 2008 Genuine Product Key



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 13, 2009)

As usual, *PC Tools* have declared their another promotional offer this time they are Giving *TuneUp Utilities 2008* Genuine product key for *FREE. 
*
*What is TuneUp Utilities*?
TuneUp Utilities 2008 offers all the required tools you will ever need for Windows maintenance as an easy to use, single streamlined solution, the all new TuneUp Utilities 2008 makes use of an much improved intelligent optimization approach by analyzing individual PC configuration to tune-up the Windows system delivering the maximum performance.

*The original price of TuneUp Utilities 2008 is 49.95$ but you can get it for **FREE by following steps:*

*1. *Download TuneUp utilities from here.

*2. *Install it & use the following serial keys to register:

 Tuneup License by PC User: *LLYLB-ASGHK-ANKTM-DBYKS-QXQMT-ESRYC*
Tuneup License by CHIP Magazine: *RFEAH-CDXKX-UMFBW-GSCES-YFWCM-WUHWB*
Tuneup License by PC Tools: *HPESE-SLEHJ-BBLNG-NCNPG-SKDFW-WAJGW*
Tuneup License by PC Utilities: *MNANL-LUGXJ-XARTY-MMTJQ-SGTTU-AFHEL*

*Please Note -* These serial keys are not provide by me, its Genuine & officially provided by PC Tools.

 [Via Raymond]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2009)

Does this support Windows 7 ? Because I'm only trying windows again when 7 RTM comes out.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 13, 2009)

@ MetalheadGautham, I think It will Support bcoz it can be run on Vista.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

*I don't think these keys are legal to share bcoz those companies has bought some kind of license from tuneup utilities for their customers only ( like magazine subscribers or buyers ). So these keys are not meant to be shared.
*
_For eg. you just cannot share the keys provided with digit June 2009. That is not just fare & is not legit either._

*So Admins or MetalheadGautham ( or any other mod ) please delete this thread.*


----------



## ishanjain (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does this support Windows 7 ? Because I'm only trying windows again when 7 RTM comes out.



No it wont work with 7...
I tried 2009 version and it was having a hell lot of bugs.... We have to wait for a windows 7 specific version....


----------



## Coool (Jul 14, 2009)

using tune up 2009 for free


----------



## Ecko (Jul 14, 2009)

@ Metal 
Dude Do Try Windows 7 
Its better than Vista


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2009)

Thread Reported


----------



## x3060 (Jul 16, 2009)

as of now tuneup 2009 don't work well with win 7 ...am using it , only thing that really works is "cleaning up hdd space"


----------

